# NFs at their worst: what does it look like?



## Typologist (Dec 11, 2012)

Faux said:


> Shh.


*inhales cotton puff*
*chokes to death*
damn you... aargh!


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Typologist said:


> *Heh... You people are pure souls... *You mention all these traits that you consider ''bad'' but are mostly harmful only to yourself... And you feel guilty when other people are affected by your negative feelings... I mean, it's not exactly what I consider ''evil'' or anything... But reading all this makes me feel sorry for you people. :sad: You know what, let's turn things around for a change and let this cold-hearted NT give you all a warm hug!
> 
> *hugs everyone*
> 
> ...


Hah, that's a nice sentiment. But it diametrically reminds me of all the INTJ rants I've read about bad (e)NF(p) encounters. Manipulation, lies, and general mind-fuckery. Trust me, it's not pretty, nor pure.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm going to have to add on to what I said previously- if I'm being directly insulted and such (from my experience) and if I take it seriously, which I usually do, I may break down - yes, cry, and bawl alone. There were a couple times where I have been at my very worst because of people (I think more specifically, certain angry, critical ExTJs) who I think were quite inconsiderate of my feelings. And if I am at my worst, I do yell back through my tears and such. But I think that's more of a personal thing. I think I'm just quite frustrated in general when people constantly misunderstand who I am, and assume something about me that is off.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

If you want an idea of an assoholic ENFP, look up Bryan Stars's second interview with Chris Drew >.< he's a lot better now, but he was under a lot of stress at the time, and it's pretty clear he was off the track completely


----------



## WolfeGang (May 5, 2013)

Fundamentalists. Fi can be deadly if it goes off-kilter.


----------



## Happy about Nothing. (Mar 24, 2011)

Typologist said:


> By the way, where are the NFJs? Only one comment so far...


The opposite of myself with a self-deprecating twist. I'm not just mean to myself though, I'm mean to everyone. I hate everything. I become reclusive and extremely critical. I start living in my head. When I talk to people, I'm short, mean and show no interest in getting to know anybody. I swear at people constantly in my head and say horrible things about them. 

Sometimes I feel like I'm trapped inside myself (from keeping so much locked inside).

I try to escape from reality constantly via T.V., computer and even alcohol.


----------



## Lightlilly (Mar 31, 2012)

There are times when Im depressed...hate my self and all that good stuff 
I shut people out,
they can tell when I'm feeling this way so I usually am not approached 

If I was I'd be very irritable and if possible would walk away.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

At my worst, my idealism turns into misanthropy and self-hatred. I walk around with an angry face and want the world to know that I hate it and that they should stay away from me. I'm very blunt, critical, self-righteous, hypocritical, pessimistic, nihilistic, depressive, self-absorbed and an overall jerk. 

Those who see life as it is are less prone to getting disappointed with the world but those who are idealistic become bitter, cynical and misanthropic at their worst. The stronger your idealism, the more potential you have for cynicism and misanthropy.


----------



## Happy about Nothing. (Mar 24, 2011)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> At my worst, my idealism turns into misanthropy and self-hatred. I walk around with an angry face and want the world to know that I hate it and that they should stay away from me. I'm very blunt, critical, self-righteous, hypocritical, pessimistic, nihilistic, depressive, self-absorbed and an overall jerk.
> 
> Those who see life as it is are less prone to getting disappointed with the world but those who are idealistic become bitter, cynical and misanthropic at their worst. The stronger your idealism, the more potential you have for cynicism and misanthropy.


I do agree, our potential for extremes seems much stronger.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

NFs generally don't "live in the real world" by this I mean NFs see the world much more idealistically than most people 

Since most people are not NFs, they can usually put themselves in a higher plateau than everyone (not necessarily a good thing). At best they're able to rub off their "moral intelligence" on people (I've long suspected people's growing civility to be more of an NF influence than SJ influence in general terms).

But at worst? People's continued "failure" to live up to their moral terms can make many NFs depressive, deluded and develop anxiety and a general bitterness at the world. 

I suspect a lot of the "No Hope for Human Race" rants and complaints are from NFs because of that "big picture" thing they have going on or rather they're most likely affected by world events than other types, stereotypically. 

Probably more common with younger NFs since all NFs have a thinking function only as tertiary or inferior. The thinking function can alleviate many of the feeling functions's flaws, I think 

i.e. the tertiary Ti of INFJs can help them realize their world view has "flaws" since they can pick apart and analyze where it could be wrong or need adjusting


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

For me, my worst is when I become extremely close-minded, cynical, accusatory, and demanding. I get pessimistic, sarcastic, and snide with others around me. I completely make sure that they're aware that I'm not happy with whatever it is that I'm not happy about. I begin to feel a sense of martyrdom and being misunderstood, which makes me only want to vent the more. However, if there's no one around me, I kind of sink into despair and depression (it's like a sad fog), and, if someone tries to approach me in that state, I either refuse to talk or snap at them. Either way, I won't let them get close to me (physically or emotionally). In a sense, I shut down socially. Everything becomes meaningless, and I sometimes just want to curl up asleep and never wake up again. It's all very overwhelming for me, like I've snapped. Thankfully, this doesn't happen often. When it does, I feel pretty embarrassed and sometimes ashamed about it afterwards. I hope this helps!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't push us in a direction we don't want to go. That's when we'll stop being so easy-going.


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

This is my worst. Thankfully, it happens very very very rarely. Almost no one sees this side, and if they do witness it, they deserved it.


----------



## Sunset in paradise (Mar 4, 2013)

When I'm depressed- down, moody, snappy & hide in a hole and ignore everything and everyone for days and days on end

When I'm angry or someone has wronged me though (and it takes a LOT of pushing to get me to this stage so this barely happens), but when it does get to that point, I can become revengeful and spiteful, will go out of my way to hurt that person physically or mentally in any way, apparently the things I say can really break a person, I've made people break down before just through a text. I think it's this cynical indifference in my tone and I admit I know exactly which buttons to press. I'll also resort to physically hurting them LOL but only to the ones that REALLY deserves it. Bottom line is I'll make people pay for their mistakes 

And I'm pretty good at manipulating people or mind-fucking them.. so I can see how that can turn bad if I don't watch it.

ofc I don't speak for all INFJs, but this is the other side for me personally, hope it helps!


----------



## Elendil (May 19, 2013)

Passive Agressiveness:
We won't actually hit you, but if given the chance, we'll sabotage/destroy everything you are.
How?
* We'll get under your skin and we know how to do so. 
* Extremely biting remarks
* Refusal to coöperate without actually refusing ( exampe: Losing papers / "Not" reading your emails/ etc. )
* Share your deepest secrets, but do so very "innocently"
... 
However, you'll have to kill our dogs or mothers, before we go _Ultimate Evil._
And I'm not kidding: our ability to see through to people, makes us excellent manipulators; combine that
with our willingness to "die" for what we truly believe in, and you get a Self-Mutilitating Beast of Sneaky Destruction.


----------



## starry eyed dreamer (Jan 3, 2013)

moody and over sensitive


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't fuck with us or we will _unleash_ on you.


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

NF spotted at a supermarket


----------



## austin_music (May 8, 2013)

i can be manipulative in the wrong way if you hurt my ego. Stubborn, passive aggressive. But most of the time i move on and don't care about the shit because i have better things to do than hate or do worse things to people. we easily forgive sorry if im generalizing it. somebody here to agree?


----------

